# Gameboy Pocket backlight & bivert mod



## opt2not (May 17, 2016)

I recently modded a couple Gameboy Pockets with backlight & bivert kits from handheldlegend, turned out pretty awesome! The brightness and contrast are perfect, and really breathes some life back into this portable. 






















Backlight kit, Bivert module, new screen covers, new button membranes. I'm really happy with the way it turned out!


----------



## princess99 (Sep 25, 2016)

Wouuld you be willing to do this to one of my GBP? If I pay of course for everything?


----------



## toto9992 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey, I'm sorry to unbury this topic but I'm going to restore my old GameBoy Pocket with a new shell and stuff, and ultimatly I want to instal a backlight and bivert mod like this one.
I saw some tutorials and in every of them the cables comming from the backlight mod were really showing up with a clear case but not with your way of installing it.
COuld you please, you or someone who managed to achieve the same thing,


----------

